# No Limit wheels. Anyone try 'em?



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Figured this would be the place to ask, since you southern boys USE your machines.. LOL!

I'm gonna put some new skinz in the '15 Viking I just picked up, and saw these.. I'm kinda diggin the colors.

Anyone try them?

No Limit ATV Wheels - UTV Wheels - Octane - Venom | KG Powersport Stuff


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

They are very good wheels.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I have never heard any complaints on any of their wheels so go for it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are a great product and they stand behind them. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------

